# 10 ưu điểm của máy dũa móng tay Moaz Bebe mà mẹ nên biết



## mekhoeconthongminh (21/8/20)

*Sự cần yếu của việc bấm, cắt móng tay*

Cũng giống như tóc, móng tay mọc dài ra và lớn mạnh ko giới hạn do đó việc cắt sửa móng tay được tổ chức như 1 công việc theo chu kỳ cố định. Móng tay còn là nơi cất phổ quát vi khuẩn nhất trên cơ thể bởi bàn tay ko chỉ là nơi làm việc, tiếp xúc trực tiếp với môi trường mà móng tay còn là nơi trú ẩn hơi dễ dàng với các loại vi khuẩn. Chính bởi vậy việc ứng dụng cách cắt móng tay đúng cách thức cho trẻ là điều rất cần thiết.

Cần cắt móng tay thường xuyên để đảm bảo thẩm mỹ cũng như đảm kiểm soát an ninh sinh cho con người. với trẻ nhỏ cắt móng tay là việc khiến cho cần được chú ý bởi trẻ hiếu động và nhanh nhẹn trong việc chơi, cầm nắm và ăn mọi thứ chúng sở hữu. Đôi bàn tay giơ bẩn, móng tay dài đen xì là nơi tụ họp vi khuẩn khiến bé bị bệnh về tuyến đường hô hấp, đường tiêu hóa và nhiễm khuẩn giun sán vào thân thể.











*Tác dụng của máy cắt móng tay*

1. sở hữu sản phẩm máy cắt móng tay này mẹ có thể an tâm vì 100% an toàn nên ko gây đau, khó chịu hay làm cho thương tổn da tay của bé yêu. chẳng những máy dùng cho trẻ sơ sinh mà cả gia đình cũng có thể dùng để chăm nom móng tay nữa ấy.

2. tuy nhiên mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm khi máy dùng năng lượng điện pin, ko gây tiếng ồn, an toàn cho tay bé, ko làm bé giật thột lúc cắt. Thậm chí với thể coi sóc cho bé ngay cả lúc bé yêu đang ngủ.

3. Sản phẩm máy cắt móng tay được ngoài mặt nhỏ gọn và những đầu cắt tháo lắp cởi mở tiện lợi khi dùng, vệ sinh và đặc thù vỏ hộp cứng cáp, sang trọng giúp mẹ tiện lợi xếp lại vào hộp sau khi sử dụng.

*Sở hữu máy cắt móng tay cho trẻ sơ sinh hay không?*

Móng tay, móng chân của trẻ sơ sinh tuy ko cứng nhưng lại hơi sắc bén. ngoài ra, đối mang trẻ sơ sinh việc cắt móng tay trong vài ngày đầu sở hữu thể làm móng dài mau lẹ hơn và mang thể gây chảy máu nếu cắt ko tỷ mỉ.

Chính bởi vậy, các bác sĩ thường khuyên ko nên cắt móng tay cho trẻ lọt lòng trong các ngày đầu sau sinh. Thay vào ấy, hãy dùng găng hoặc giữ cho tay bé ko sờ lên mặt. khi những móng tay đã vững chắc hơn thì mẹ có thể cắt móng tay cho trẻ nhưng phải hết sức chu đáo.

*Bao lâu thì nên cắt móng tay 1 lần?*

Cắt móng tay theo chu kỳ khoảng một tuần một lần có trẻ nhỏ còn người lớn là 2 tuần một lần cắt móng tay là hợp lý. Đây là thời khắc móng mọc không quá ngắn và không quá dài. Việc thực hành cách cắt móng tay an toàn, đúng cách thức sẽ thuận tiện vệ sinh móng tay sạch sẽ hơn bởi vi khuẩn thườn ẩn nấp trong những kẽ móng tay sâu và kín đáo.

*10 ưu điểm của máy dũa móng tay Moaz Bebe mà mẹ nên biết:*











– Máy sở hữu 4 tấm mài thích hợp sở hữu từng giai đoạn: 0-3 tháng tuổi, 3-6 tháng tuổi, 6-12 tháng và trên 12 tháng theo các màu để bác mẹ dễ phân biệt và dùng

– Máy dũa móng tay cho bé sở hữu đầu cắt mài xoay tròn, mài tuyến phố cắt móng tròn, tránh cho bé gãi mặt bị trầy xước.

– Máy được mẫu mã gọn nhẹ, dễ tiêu dùng và dễ vệ sinh; mẹ với thể bỏ túi xách em ấy đi muôn nơi

– Động cơ rất nhẹ, độ rung thấp nên sẽ ko làm lẽ đau, mẹ có thể dùng lúc bé ngủ mà ko lo bé thức giấc

– hỗ trợ đèn bấm lúc mẹ dử dụng ban đêm, trong phòng tối,…

– MÁY DŨA MÓNG TAY MOAZ BÉBÉ MB015 cực kì ĐA NẲNG bởi máy còn với thêm 2 đầu dũa cho cả người to và con trẻ, em bé, thuận tiện thay đổi và túa lắp, vệ sinh

– SẠCH SẼ và AN TOÀN so có sử dụng bấm móng tay thông thường

– Máy sử dụng được cho cả gia đình; điều chỉnh linh hoạt nhanh – chậm theo ý cộng nấc bấm lựa chọn dành cho tay trái – phải đương đại

– Thao tác chóng vánh, chỉ mất VÀI PHÚT đã vệ sinh xong móng tay cho bé

*Phương pháp đặt tìm máy dũa móng tay Moaz Bebe chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con sáng tạo cam kết sản xuất máy dũa móng tay Moaz bebe MB015 hàng hiệu 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để sắm sản phẩm bạn sở hữu thể đặt hàng online hoặc gọi số điện thoại 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ


----------

